# Best Books On Scoring To Film



## David Enos (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello everyone - 

I am looking for trends on the most highly recommended books on scoring to film. I'm not looking for a harmony book or an orchestration book but rather a book that might recommend what specific musical elements and ideas to go for depending on the theme; a repetitive brass figure or a loop to signify travel, perhaps a flute melody for the character of a woman, bassoon or tuba for lumbering, comical figures, whole tone scale to signify a "floating" character, etc. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance


----------



## David Enos (Aug 23, 2019)

Bump. Seriously, no one has written a book on this?


----------



## Gil (Aug 25, 2019)

Hello,
On The Track seems to be the one that you want:

You can find list of books here:








5 Books Every Film Composer Should Own


So you want to be a film composer, but you don't have the money to go to Berklee, or USC, or Pulse, or wherever. Or maybe you're already working as a composer, but you'd like some resources to go to...



www.nickdolanmusic.com












Film Scoring Books | Midi Film Scoring


A list of the best film scoring books and the best orchestration books. Also includes books on game audio and MIDI orchestration techniques.




www.midifilmscoring.com




Hope that helps!


----------



## David Enos (Aug 25, 2019)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> On The Track seems to be the one that you want:
> 
> You can find list of books here:
> ...




Thanks, I posted this same question on a virtual instruments forum on FB and this seems to be the go-to book. Much appreciated!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 25, 2019)

Scoring the Screen (The Secret Language of Film Music), by Andy Hill.








Scoring The Screen: The Secret Language of Film Music


Website for SCORING THE SCREEN: The Secret Language Of Film Music, an authoritative primer for the scoring of motion pictures. Contains hundreds of excerpts and analyses of both classic and contemporary film scores.




www.scoringthescreen.com


----------



## JesseDempster (Jun 1, 2020)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> On The Track seems to be the one that you want:
> 
> You can find list of books here:
> ...



cool, thanks, very interesting


----------



## DavidRubenstein (Jun 10, 2020)

Another useful set of books are the 3-volume set by Brian Morrell:
"How Film and TV Music Communicate"
You can download them here in PDF format:








Books by Brian Morrell


Brian Morrell - musician, composer, lecturer, and author. Specialist in film music.




www.brianmorrell.co.uk


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 10, 2020)




----------

